# How do you get a prescription off your vet to use on sites like vetuk?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Because Scorchers doing so well on her meds I want to keep getting them but in monthly bulks which at the vet will cost £70. I just did the same on vet UK and found it will be £30 a month.

Thing is how do you get a prescription off your vet to use on sites like that without the vet taking offense? I always wondered that and felt bad about it which is why I ended up spending £200 on steroids in one lump sum which would have been £70 online.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have never done it but from what I have read somewhere ( can't remember where) your vet will charge for each prescription he provides for you.

Sure someone else will have done it on here though.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SL just ask for a prescription at your vets, there is a charge, mine charges £7.50..

Some vets are known to match the price you pay online for meds rather than lose your custom!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Just went this morning to get mine-no charge if you have the 6/12 month check up appointment at the same time, otherwise £16 a time. I was given a prescription to last the next 6 months, making a saving of £27 per month:thumbup:. The vet cannot really take offence: mine worked out the savings for me and said it would be cheaper to do several months at a time!

I did a thread on vet charges in the Dog Chat section.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I really want to get a prescription for my cats flea treatments so I can buy from PetMeds, but I just can't bring myself to ask them  I'm a very shy person and hate offending people... the thought of asking them terrifies me lol


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I really want to get a prescription for my cats flea treatments so I can buy from PetMeds, but I just can't bring myself to ask them  I'm a very shy person and hate offending people... the thought of asking them terrifies me lol


I know what you mean but couldn't you ring them and ask sometimes these things are easier if you aren't in front of the person


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

i guess its the difference between a vet who`s only interested in how much money they can make out of you...& a vet who cares about the health of your animal so will give a private prescription for treatment rather than take offense at you buying the medication elsewhere


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Bloody hell......For the two prescriptions I want the vet will charge £12 each.:scared:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> i guess its the difference between a vet who`s only interested in how much money they can make out of you...& a vet who cares about the health of your animal so will give a private prescription for treatment rather than take offense at you buying the medication elsewhere


I understand what you are saying and was rather taken aback with my charges last night but when you weigh up their staffing and running costs, they do have to make a living. Wages dont come cheap and we all want the best vets.
We have to pay for our prescriptions so I suppose it follows that animals are paid for too


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Bloody hell......For the two prescriptions I want the vet will charge £12 each.:scared:


Yeah, but normally the cost of prescription plus the meds online still works out cheaper.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I understand what you are saying and was rather taken aback with my charges last night but when you weigh up their staffing and running costs, they do have to make a living. Wages dont come cheap and we all want the best vets.
> We have to pay for our prescriptions so I suppose it follows that animals are paid for too


Yes, they do, and when it is a one off (say £20 med) then you don't mind. But I spend a fair amount with my vet, so it isn't like he's on the breadline.

I did have to buy medication for my old dog who had Hutchinson's disease about 4 years ago. I think it was just steriods, but the cost was just shy of a couple of quid of £100 per month. I paid it for about 8 months, he died at about 12 years old (cancer), I did some looking around at the time, as he could have perhaps lived until he was 15. The cost online was £40 and the company was obviously making a profit (even if it was only £10).

Now my vet has four branches, so they must have reasonable buying power. I think that buying for around £30 and selling for around £100 is some profit margin.


----------

